# Think Tank > History >  Iran: Was Khomeini CIA?

## InterestedParticipant

The following article presents, among much other history,  evidence and analysis that Khomeini and The Shah were installed by the CIA.

Note 1: footnote references can be found at the original article
Note 2: I apologize in advance for typos, however, this is how I found the original article.




> *Iran and the Revolution*
> *An exposure of the American Plans* 
> 
> *Part 1: Iran and the Revolution*
> 
>     "To break the deadlock over compensation to Anglo-Iranin, the US and Britain agreed to accept the principle of Iranian ownership of its oil resources. In return, Iran ceded production and marketing rights which were given a consortium, including 40 percent US participation, that formally ended Britain's oil monopoly in Iran. With the establishment of the Iranian consortium, the US was now the major player in the oil, and the volatile politics, of the Middle East."
> 
>     The involvement of the colonial powers in the Middle East politically and culturally is evident. On the surface it may appear to some that the West interferes and manipulates the internal affairs of the third world countries to spread their "democratic" values, but the bottom line is imperialism.
> 
> ...


(continued)

----------


## InterestedParticipant

(continued)




> *Evidence from Shah's Memoirs*
> 
>     Shah said in his memoirs, that he did not know about Deputy Commander of U.S. Forces in Europe General Huyser's arrival in Tehran until a few days after its occurrence. Shah also said that this was strange because the General "had come to Tehran a number of times, scheduling his visits well in advance to discuss military affairs with me and my generals."33 However, this arrival was secret. Shah stated that his generals did not know anything about his arrival. He continued by saying:
> 
>     "As soon as Moscow learned of Huyser's arrival, Pravada reported, 'General Huyser is in Tehran to foment a military coup.' In Paris, the International Herald Tribune wrote that Huyser had not gone to Tehran to 'foment' a coup but to 'prevent' one."34
> 
>     Shah added:
> 
>     "Did such a risk exist? I do not believe so. My officers were tied to the Crown and to  the Constitution by an oath of loyalty, but the different American information services had perhaps solid reasons to think that the Constitution would be abused. It was therefore necessary to neutralize the Iranian army. It was clearly for this reason that General Huyser had come to Tehran."35
> ...


(continued)

----------


## InterestedParticipant

> *Part 4: Iran and the Revolution*
> 
> *Rafsanjani the moderate*
> 
>     After Khomeniis death, the existing organizations will try to change the country, each in a different way. The people are aware of this, and the United States will support any government that restores freedom and democracy."70 These are the words of Ronald Regan. After reading this, it is easy to analyze where the current regime of Iran is headed.
> 
>     After Khomeniis death, sure enough Hashemni Rafsanjani became the president. He is the current president. Although, according to the Iranian Constitution, a president can only serve two-4 year teens. But, since Rafsanjani is paving the way to moderation", the Iranian Majlis is in the process of changing the constitution so that Rafsanjani to can become president for a third time. Rafsanjani has maintained contact with the Americans since the revolution. For' example, back in December of 1986, "the Heritage Foundation mentioned a prospective rapprochement with the Khomeini regime on four points, which also served as the basis for relations between Rafsanjani and George Bush. They were: organization of the oil market, stabilization of the regime, the release of political prisoners, and the end to the Iran-Iraq war as an investment in the American elections 1988.-71
> 
>     Just three months after Khomeini's death, the newly elected President Hashemi Rafsanjani moved swiftly to end Iran's political and economic isolation. He excluded from his Cabinet former Interior minister Ali Akbar Mohtashemi, the chief patron of anti-Western terrorist in Lebanon, and hardline former Prime Minister Mir Hussein Mouisssvi. We'll have more surprises now, says; R.K. Ramazani, an Iran expert at the University of Virginia.72 A big surprise did come during the Gulf War, when Iran declared its neutrality in the war. When Iraq flew its cream of the Iraqi air force to Iran. Even American General Norman Schwarzkopf was surprised. No clear explanation came from Tehran. iRat:sanjani did assure the US-led coalition, however, that the decision to provide sanctuary to some of Saddamis most sophisticated French and Soviet fighters and most of his SU-24 Gencer bombers would not affect Iran's neutral status. The planes, Iranian officials said, will be impounded and held until hostilities end. They also insisted that no deal had been cut with Baghdad in advance."73
> ...


(end)

----------


## acptulsa

On the face of it, it seems obvious that the Shah was installed by The Company.  Mention that the Ayatollah could also have been, and that the conflict was all engineered, and it seems ridiculous on the face of it.  But think a little deeper and it not only makes some sense but it answers some questions I've had for a long time.

Sense as in, if the Shah was pissing people off already then of course The Company (an old nickname for the CIA) would want to infiltrate the rebellious forces and ensure that either way they win.  Sense as in that revolution played into the clash of cultures that Saudi Arabia was busy engineering at the time, and which we are enduring now.

Questions like, why did those Iranian students want Carter out so badly they held the hostages until just before his replacement's inauguration day?  Was not the Carter Administration one of the least destructive to the Middle East?  They had no real incentive to get him out.  Other people did, though...

Games in games in games.

----------


## InterestedParticipant

> On the face of it, it seems obvious that the Shah was installed by The Company.  Mention that the Ayatollah could also have been, and that the conflict was all engineered, and it seems ridiculous on the face of it.  But think a little deeper and it not only makes some sense but it answers some questions I've had for a long time.
> 
> Sense as in, if the Shah was pissing people off already then of course The Company (an old nickname for the CIA) would want to infiltrate the rebellious forces and ensure that either way they win.  Sense as in that revolution played into the clash of cultures that Saudi Arabia was busy engineering at the time, and which we are enduring now.
> 
> Questions like, why did those Iranian students want Carter out so badly they held the hostages until just before his replacement's inauguration day?  Was not the Carter Administration one of the least destructive to the Middle East?  They had no real incentive to get him out.  Other people did, though...
> 
> Games in games in games.


Please also see these threads:

*CIA: Funding our Enemies*

*Inventing Enemies for Permanent War*

Furthermore, if  Saddam Hussein is also CIA, how does this impact your perception of the Iran-Iraq War (CIA controlled both sides).  Why, if we controlled both sides, would we want these two nations to war with each other for 10 years?

----------


## specsaregood

> Furthermore, if  Saddam Hussein is also CIA, how does this impact your perception of the Iran-Iraq War (CIA controlled both sides).  Why, if we controlled both sides, would we want these two nations to war with each other for 10 years?


A post from GIM that might interest you on this topic....
From: http://goldismoney.info/forums/showp...4&postcount=25




> *Originally Posted by Ralph Epperson on page 242 of "The Unseen Hand", 16th printing* 
> 
> Another interesting revelation about the whole Khomeini affair is the charge that the Khomeini in Iran today is not the same Khomeini that was exiled by the Shah in 1965, even though he is supposed to be. A memorandum written by an individual considered to be one of the worlds best-informed international intelligence sources states:
> 
> *In its edition of June 11, 1979, on page A-2, the Los Angeles Herald Examiner carried a story which questioned the authenticity of the Ayatollah Khomeini. The article quoted a column by William Hickey in the London Express which included photographs of the Ayatollah Khomeini, which were taken while he was in France, showing that he had only 9 fingers. The middle digit of his right hand was missing.
> Recent photographs show that the present "Ayatollah Khomeini" has 10 fingers.*
> 
> *In addition, Iranian Premier Amir Hoveida testified: "I know him and I can assure you he had only nine fingers. This Khomeini is an imposter.".*
> Shortly after making that statement, Hoveidawas shouted down in the court he was testifying in and pulled out of the building and shot. 
> Just who the new Khomeini is and why the previous one had to be replaced, was not explained. One clue to the mystery was offered by the Polish Army Intelligence Colonel, Michael Goloniewski, an expert on Soviet intelligence. He charged that the Soviets had penetrated the Shiite Moslem sect of which the Ayatollah is a member, and that the Ayatollah was a Soviet agent.

----------


## paulim

> Furthermore, if  Saddam Hussein is also CIA, how does this impact your perception of the Iran-Iraq War (CIA controlled both sides).  Why, if we controlled both sides, would we want these two nations to war with each other for 10 years?


The answer is quite simple to me: If you want to establish a world order that includes all countries you have to destroy all natural tribal unities, because they would never take part unless forced to. By creating deadly conflicts in underdeveloped regions every single individual must pick sides for simple survival. You control both sides and you play the game as long as there are sovereign people left. After a large part of the population died you can come in and establish whatever you want. It worked perfectly with europe as a whole.

----------


## InterestedParticipant

> The answer is quite simple to me: If you want to establish a world order that includes all countries you have to destroy all natural tribal unities, because they would never take part unless forced to. By creating deadly conflicts in underdeveloped regions every single individual must pick sides for simple survival. You control both sides and you play the game as long as there are sovereign people left. After a large part of the population died you can come in and establish whatever you want. It worked perfectly with europe as a whole.


It's so very nice to experience a thread where the participants understand what's going on.

----------


## Kotin

things are becoming much clearer..

----------


## Liberty Star

Their maybe some questions about this theory.  He came back to Iran on Air France flight, how could France possibly let CIA use their flights to transport religious mullahs?

----------


## charrob

_
_

   @Ender shared an article recently on the Reagan thread that also applies to this thread.  It's a long article, so have cut and pasted what seems to be the most important and applicable parts.  (However, a link to the full article is also given below.)  Thanks Ender for sharing this!




> Waking Up to Iran's Real History:
> 
> 
> By: David Swanson
> Date: February 4, 2013
> 
> 
> The CIA, operating out of that U.S. embassy in Tehran in 1953, maliciously and illegally overthrew a relatively democratic and liberal parliamentary government, and with it the 1951 Time magazine man of the year Prime Minister Mohammad Mossadegh, because Mossadegh insisted that Irans oil wealth enrich Iranians rather than foreign corporations.
> 
> ...


Here is a video discussion with the author of the book described in David Swanson's article above:

----------


## Swordsmyth

Related:




> *Ayatollah Khomeini, an Instrument of the U.S.?*
> 
> 
> _According to Masud Wadan in this timely analysis   of Iran’s 1979 Revolution, the US and its European allies favored the   creation of an Islamic State headed by Ayatollah Khomeini, Iran’s spiritual leader, with a view to undermining Iran’s leftist-progressive revolutionary movement. _ 
> _According to Wadan: “The US with the support of France, Britain   and Germany struck a deal regarding Khomeini at the Guadeloupe   Conference [1979]. This three-day summit agreed upon the seating of   Khomeini as the leader of Iran.”_
> _Was this a US sponsored “regime change”?_
> _Was Washington intent upon_ _precluding the formation of a secular democratic government in Iran?_ 
> _What are the implications regarding the evolution of US-Iran relations? 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Swordsmyth*  
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-iran-protests*
> 
> And then there was Bibi Netanyahu's surprising televised address to "the Iranian people"   on  behalf of the state of Israel, wishing them "success in their  noble   quest for freedom" - something which we predicted would only  have an   adverse effect on the demonstrators' momentum*, considering  that   authorities in Tehran accused protest leaders of serving the  interests   of and being in league with foreign "enemies" like Saudi  Arabia and   Israel nearly from day one. 
>   The address was surprising *precisely because it was the surest way to kill the protests as quickly as possible*. From the moment Netanyahu publicly declared, "*When    this regime [the Iranian government] finally falls, and one day it    will, Iranians and Israelis will be great friends once again" - all the    air was sucked out of whatever momentum the protesters had.* 
>   For many average Iranians who had not yet joined  anti-government   demonstrations at that point, Bibi's speech gave them  every incentive   to stay home. *All that the regime had to say at  that point was,   "see, you are in league with enemies of the nation!" And  that is   exactly what Tehran did*. It was on the very Monday of Netanyahu's speech that Iran's elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) announced it would be taking charge of the security situation in Tehran, though likely they were mobilized earlier.





> *Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past*
> 
> 
>  A photograph of the Iranian president holding  up his identity card  during elections in March 2008 clearly shows his  family has Jewish  roots. 
> 
>                                                                                                                                Ahmadinejad showing papers  during election. It shows that his family's previous name was Jewish                                          
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *A lot of players in the alternative media believe that Iran*   is a legitimate enemy of the City of London Jewish Power elite. We  have  all seen the memes which purport that Iran is one of the only  countries  without a Rothschild controlled central bank. This is  nonsense because  the Rothschilds are all over Iran with hundreds of  Rothschild-controlled  Swiss banks.
> 
> 
> They  also have a hand in the enormous Middle Eastern drug trade that is   being run by the Iranian Revolutionary Guard and the CIA/Mossad in   Afghanistan. People don't realize that the Shah cut down on the Middle   Eastern drug trade. It blossomed once the Shah was overthrown in the   Iranian Revolution. The same drug trafficking, money laundering  Rothschild Banking Syndicate that rules the West rules Iran. 
> 
> 
> To  understand the modern day Islamic Republic of Iran, we need to go  back  in time. A lot has been written about the 1953 CIA Coup, _Operation Ajax_   which overthrew Iranian Prime Minister Mossadegh after he nationalized   the Iranian oil industry. But little has been mentioned about the key   role of the Ayatollahs in that coup. The Ayatollahs were on the CIA and   MI6 payroll, and they were the ones who recruited the street thugs  from  the Iranian underworld who were instrumental in creating agitation   against Mossadegh. 
> 
> 
> ...





> *In late 1978, leaders of the Jewish community* met   with Ayatollah Khomeini in Paris and declared their support for the   revolution. In 1977, the City of London started economic warfare against   Iran through BP. BP was buying much less oil than agreed upon through   the 1973 Oil Nationalization and Purchase Agreement. Subsequently, the   Iranian Jewish Community started to withdraw investments from Iran.   These combined events created an influx of dissatisfied poor urban   workers ripe for revolution. 
> 
> 
> And who funded these protests? According to the book,_ "Hostage to Khomeini"_,  by Robert Dreyfuss, most of the funds were coming from City of  London/Mossad affiliated banks in the U.S. and Europe. ...Once  the  protests started, Khomeini suddenly became the mouthpiece of the   Revolution with constant coverage by the news networks, especially the   Voice of America, Voice of Israel, and BBC. 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile,  the Carter administration made the decision to dump the  Shah, and  support Ayatollah Khomeini at the Guadeloupe Conference with  the U.S,  U.K, France, and West Germany. The U.S. then set up a  correspondence  with Khomeini and ordered the Iranian army to stand down  to Khomeini  when he arrived in Iran. Once he arrived, Khomeini's  entourage gunned  down nearly all of Iran's competent military officers  and servicemen,  along with the lower levels of Savak. ...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

A much better question would be..

Has the disgraced agency ever done anything to justify it's existence?

and I would say ,, NO

It has been a liability and a threat since creation..

----------


## Firestarter

A long time ago I informed @goldenequity in a private message on my suspicions that Ayatollah Khomeini became the supreme leader of Iran with the help of British intelligence.

Reading that the “reputable” British Brainwashing Corporation has accused the Carter administration of helping Khomeini gave me the motivation to (finally) look further into this topic.



> BBC’s findings quoted by the Guardian in June 2016 suggests that Carter administration paved the way for Khomeini to return to Iran and take the power from former King Reza Shah. Two former White House advisers to *Jimmy Carter*, speaking to the Guardian, did not question the authenticity of the documents.
> 
> As reported by the BBC, Ayatollah Khomeini, in January 1979, secretly sought Carter’s assistance in overcoming opposition from Iran’s military, still loyal to the Shah. Khomeini promised that if he could return to Iran from exile in France, which the United States could facilitate, *he would prevent a civil war, and his regime would not be hostile to Washington.* 
> 
> (…)
> And who funded these protests? According to the book,_ "Hostage to Khomeini"_, by Robert Dreyfuss, most of the funds were coming from City of London/Mossad affiliated banks in the U.S. and Europe. ...Once the protests started, Khomeini suddenly became the mouthpiece of the Revolution with constant coverage by the news networks, especially the Voice of America, Voice of Israel, and BBC.


In 1979, the British and US governments installed Khomeini into power.
In the Shah's own words: "_If you lift up Khomeini's beard, you will find Made In England written under his chin_".
The BBC put Khomeini on a public pedestal. The Persian-language broadcasts of the BBC were used as a propaganda tool for Khomeini, making him the only alternative to the Shah's rule. These broadcasts made him the “unchallenged leader” of the Iranian revolutionary.

By October 1978, negotiations between the Shah's government and British Petroleum for renewal of the 25-year old extraction agreement had collapsed because the Shah refused to give Britain exclusive rights to Iran's future oil output.
Iran appeared on the verge of independence in its oil sales policy for the first time since 1953; prospective buyers included Germany, France and Japan.

According to William Engdahl: 


> In November 1978, President Carter named the Bilderberg group's George Ball, another member of the Trilateral Commission, to head a special White House Iran task force under the National Security Council's Brzezinski. Ball recommended that Washington drop support for the Shah of Iran and support the fundamentalistic Islamic opposition of Ayatollah Khomeini.


The coup against the Shah was run by British and American intelligence, with the “American” Zbigniew Brzezinski (born in Poland), taking the “credit” for getting rid of the “corrupt” Shah, while the British characteristically remained in the background.

Other possible motives for getting rid of the Shah:
He signed petroleum agreements with Italian oil company ENI;
He began to close down the opium industry.

Another possible motive for bringing Khomeini into power is to orchestrate the American hostage drama to get rid of President Carter (and preventing an October surprise): http://disquietreservations.blogspot...installed.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/Igxdw)


The most interesting “conspiracy theory” about Khomeini (it’s probably not verifiable) is that Khomeini’s real father was William Richard Williamson, born in Bristol, England, in 1872 of British parents.
Richard Williamson ran away to sea at the age of 13 as a cabin boy, on a ship bound for Australia. However, he jumped ship, disappeared and again showed up, aged 20, in Aden, Yemen, where Sultan Fazl bin-Ali, ruler of Lahej, persuading him to become his boyfriend. Richard later left him for another Sheikh, Youssef Ebrahim, of the Al- Sabah family, that rules Kuwait.
They simply made up a story that Khomeini was born from a Kashmiri Indian mother and invented an Indian-born father (also from Kashmir) of Iranian heritage out of thin air.

When Khomeini returned to Iran in 1960, he plotted revenge for his father having been thrown out of Iran.
Some linguists, who studied Khomeini’s public speeches in 1979 and 1980, concluded his Farsi vocabulary to be less than 200 words, so he didn’t even speak the language.
In the Iran Air aircraft flying Khomeini back from France to Tehran in early 1979, a journalist asked: “_What do you feel about returning to Iran?_” Khomeini replied: “_Nothing!_: http://noiri.blogspot.nl/2004/03/who...-khomeini.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/3Uw6G)

----------


## pcosmar

> The coup against the Shah was run by British and American intelligence,


Are you really that poorly informed?

It was the CIA and British that Imposed the Shaw..
Overthrew the Well Loved and Democratically elected leader to do so.
 The SHAW was CIA,,, and built a massive and brutal Police State.

That is why he was overthrown

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you really that poorly informed?
> 
> It was the CIA and British that Imposed the Shaw..
> Overthrew the Well Loved and Democratically elected leader to do so.
>  The SHAW was CIA,,, and built a massive and brutal Police State.
> 
> That is why he was overthrown


And when he tried to become even a little independent the US/UK replaced him.


Pinocchio Syndrome: Sooner or later every puppet wants to be a real boy.

----------


## pcosmar

> And when he tried to become even a little independent the US/UK replaced him.
> 
> 
> Pinocchio Syndrome: Sooner or later every puppet wants to be a real boy.


I seem to remember,, and I do remember. That the SOLE REASON the Iranians held hostages was to prevent the CIA from Reinserting him.

I don't think the CIA was working against itself.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I seem to remember,, and I do remember. That the SOLE REASON the Iranians held hostages was to prevent the CIA from Reinserting him.
> 
> I don't think the CIA was working against itself.


That is the way they wanted it to look.

----------


## pcosmar

> That is the way they wanted it to look.


I think you are confusing 1953 with 1979,, and some earlier  Ayatollahs perhaps.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I think you are confusing 1953 with 1979,, and some earlier  Ayatollahs perhaps.


Nope.

Take a look at post 12

----------


## pcosmar

> Nope.
> 
> Take a look at post 12


Saw it..   and it is really stretching to make the implication.. Iran has NEVER been hostile to the US..
The US has been continually hostile to Iran. (Coup,, Saddam's Wars, Sanctions. Threats)

I personally think they would be great trade partners,,, but that is Not in the agenda it seems.

----------


## pcosmar

It is a wholly credulous postulation with no basis in fact and few lame connections to start with..

and if Khomeini was CIA then they had their Puppet Government installed and there would be no reason to continually attack Iran.

The theory fails there.

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by pcosmar
> 
> 
> Are you really that poorly informed?
> 
> It was the CIA and British that Imposed the Shaw..
> Overthrew the Well Loved and Democratically elected leader to do so.
>  The SHAW was CIA,,, and built a massive and brutal Police State.
> 
> ...


See the video from the earlier link posted by Swordsmyth to henrymakow.com.

Here’s the Shah on Jewish, Israel’s influence on the US.
EDIT - video was deleted: https://youtu.be/jsTxfH6tnww

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It is a wholly credulous postulation with no basis in fact and few lame connections to start with..
> 
> and if Khomeini was CIA then they had their Puppet Government installed and there would be no reason to continually attack Iran.
> 
> The theory fails there.


It is as useful to have controlled opposition on the world stage as well as the domestic one, if Iran isn't controlled opposition why did they help with Iran-Contra? If they aren't controlled opposition why didn't we invade them instead of Iraq? Why did they cooperate with Bush/Reagan and keep the hostages long enough to make Carter look bad for the election?

Everything about Iran suggests that they are are controlled opposition but even if they are not currently there is no reason they couldn't have been at first just as the Shaw was originally, they could have achieved what the Shaw failed to do and become independent after starting out as controlled opposition.

----------


## pcosmar

> It is as useful to have controlled opposition .


Oh there is..

the US is the Controlled opposition,,, or it was.. That may change.

----------


## pcosmar

And Iran does eventually have a place on the world stage..  But That is not yet.

And the US is removed from the picture,, but that is not yet either..

----------


## Firestarter

> Are you really that poorly informed?
> 
> It was the CIA and British that Imposed the Shaw..
> Overthrew the Well Loved and Democratically elected leader to do so.
>  The SHAW was CIA,,, and built a massive and brutal Police State.
> 
> That is why he was overthrown


 It's peculiar that you start with an accusation that I'm "poorly informed" and then come with information that you can even find on the "independent" Wikipedia, where all the gullible fools can find what's really going on!

The “Witness statement” from the American Terence Charles Byrne Sr., 1 May 1991 includes information on installing Khomeini and making a deal on delaying the release of the American hostages.
Byrne Sr. became a Director of Allivane International registered in the UK, that was founded by his son Jr. (who asked him to join the board).

Byrne Sr. details that later CIA director William Casey (who had been Reagan’s campaign manager) and Edwin Meese (counsellor to President Reagan) were arming Ayatollah Khomeini’s Iran (in a deal that involved the release of the hostages). Some of the arms were shipped via the UK.

Casey knew Iranian politician Mohammed Hashemi that was involved in toppling Shah Pavlavi of Persia to get Ayatollah Khomeini into power of Iran. Hashemi became minister in Khomeini’s government. Casey negotiated with Hashemi to keep the hostages locked up until Reagan had been crowned US president.


Byrne had information that a helicopter involved in rescuing the hostages on the orders of President Carter that collided and crashed was delibaretely sabotaged.

The US also helped to supply Iraq with weapons through loans with which they could buy them in countries like Jordan and Saudi Arabia.
Since Allivane was supplying weapons to both Iraq and Iran. The ammunition provided from the UK included biological and chemical weapons.

Joost de Graaf of Muiden Chemie from the Netherlands supplied information that led to Allivane being shut down.
Astra converted to explosives from Muiden Chemie and Allivane into ammunition.

In 1982, Sir John Cuckney set up the Defense Equipment Finance Department of Midland Industrial Trading Services that arranged all the financial arrangements: http://web.archive.org/web/201309270...20ByrneSnr.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

Ive read another great book from the Lyndon LaRouche organization.
The most shocking about the book is that it was already written in 1981, while its still denied that the Anglo-American crime syndicate placed the Islamic extremism of Ayatollah Khomeini in charge of the oil-rich Iran, a little more than 25 years after they had put the Shah in power.

Within the US government, a relatively small group is responsible for the downfall of the Shah:
Zbigniew Brzezinski of the National Security Council;
Cyrus Vance, former Secretary of State;
George Ball, the NSC's Iran Task Force special coordinator;
David Newsom and Henry Precht of the State Department;
William H. Sullivan, US Ambassador in Teheran;
Harold Brown and Charles Duncan at the Pentagon;
General Alexander Haig and General Robert Huyser of NATO's command;
Stansfield Turner and Robert Bowie of the CIA.

Together with a select group of British intelligence agents and the Muslim Brotherhood secret society, the following group of Middle East specialists, from 1977 to 1979, acted as the liaison between the organisers of the Khomeini revolution and the Carter adminiation:
Former US attorney general Ramsey Clark was the coordinator;
Richard Cottam of the University of Pittsburgh;
Marvin Zonis of the University of Chicago;
James Bill of the University of Texas at Austin;
Thomas Ricks of Georgetown University;
Richard Falk and Bernard Lewis of Princeton.

Bernard Lewis came from Oxford University, where he specialised on the Islam and the Middle East.
The "Bernard Lewis plan" is the code-name for a top-secret British strategy to use Islamic extremism to disrupt the entire Middle East, for which Iran was the first experiment. The plan puts the heads of state of Muslim nations against the Muslim Brotherhood using those nations' own national minorities.
Dr. Lewis was an attendee of the 1979 Bilderberg meeting in Austria where "Muslim fundamentalism" was the leading topic.
This strategy is still goings strong, with the Taliban, Al-Qaeda and ISIS still doing the evil work for these psychopaths.

See Bernard Lewis with Henry Kissinger more recently.


In March 1975, the Shah defied the stunned Henry Kissinger and made a deal with Iraq´s Saddam Hussein, with the mediation of President Houari Boumedienne of Algeria and Saudi King Faisal, to abandon the Kurds (that were also supported with arms from Israel) in exchange for territorial concessions in the Shatt al-Arab waterway. King Faisal died  literally the same month  on 25 March 1975 when he was shot point-blank by his half-brothers son, Faisal bin Musaid, who had just come back from the US. Houari Boumedienne died in December 1978 of a rare blood disease.
See (from left) the Shah, Boumedienne and Saddam when the Algiers accord was signed.


In his memoirs, Kissinger tells that he was vigorously against abandoning the Kurds. He warned the Shah that any agreement with Saddam Hussein was worthless and that the defeat of the leader of the Kurds Mustafa Barzani would destabilize the entire area.
In Jerusalem, Kissinger discussed the situation with Yitzhak Rabin, who complained that the Shah had sold out the Kurds and Kissinger replied: 


> I was shaken too by the Iranian decision. Because we had participated in it too. The brutality of it.


For two centuries the British have controlled the smuggling (including drugs) in the Gulf between Asia's Far East Golden Triangle and the West. These channels were now used to smuggle arms and ammunition for the Islamic revolution in Iran (in return for money of course).

The man in charge of Savak' s day-to-day affairs was General Hossein Fardoust, a childhood friend of the Shah since they attended the Le Rosey school in Switzerland in the 1930s, was likely the ringleader of the "inside" track of the revolution; already at the beginning of 1978 he was exploring for allies among the commanders of the armed forces and the intelligence services.

After the Shahs health visit to the US had been planned, in the beginning of October, Ibrahim Yazdi contacted his old friend Ramsey Clark, who replied on 12 October: 


> It is critically important to show that despots cannot escape and live in wealth while nations they ravaged continue to suffer. [I urge] the new government of Iran to seek damages for criminal and wrongful acts committed by the former Shah, and to recover properties from the Shah, his family, and confederates, unlawfully taken from the Iranian people.


This preceded the hysteria that led to the US Embassy personell taken hostage.

In1976, World Bank adviser Rene Dumont led an expedition to Iran to investigatethe agricultural system there, and by 1981 was an adviser to Khomeini.
Dumonthad earlier been expelled from Cuba and Algeria for being a CIA agent.

In early 1977, the Club of Rome's Aurelio Peccei, Jacques Freymond, and professor Ali Shariati began to direct the Muslim Brotherhood in Western Europe to a new, zero-growth version of Islam as part of the efforts to get rid of the Shah by the Aspen Institute. 

In 1977, the Muslim Brotherhood coordinating organisation Islam and the West was founded in Geneva.
Besides funds from the Islamic Solidarity Fund (a subproject of the World Muslim Congress), the prestigious International Federation of Institutions of Advanced Studies helped to get it started. The second of these counts among its funders: Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands (co-founder and long-time chairman of Bilderberg, the WWF and 1001 Club); Aurelio Peccei; Robert O. Anderson president of Atlantic Richfield and the head of the Aspen Institute.

Called "Islam and the West", this project held its first planning sessions at Cambridge University in England. Under the guidance of Peccei, Lord Caradon, and Muslim Brotherhood leader Maarouf Dawalibi, "Islam and the West" assembled a policy outline on science and technology for the subversion of Islam. The outline was published in 1979, and backed by the "International Federation of Institutes of Advanced Study", headed by Club of Rome member and NATO science adviser Alexander King.

At a November 1977 conference in Lisbon, Portugal, sponsored by the Interreligious Peace Colloquium (that was set up by Cyrus Vance and Sol Linowitz), Peccei conspired with several leaders of the Muslim Brotherhood movement, particularly with the well-known Iranian Seyyed Hossein Nasr, a personal friend of the Shah.
Professor Nasr together with Dr. Manucher Ganji obtained money from the Shah's wife, Farah Diba, and others for a Club of Rome project for Iran.

Isn´t it ironic that President Carter helped to get rid of the Shah, which ruined hs chances to be re-elected, while the Shah himself funded the Club of Rome that was working for his downfall?

Robert Dreyfuss - Hostage to Khomeini (1981): https://archive.org/details/KHomeini_201403/page/n7
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190602155229/https://ia800503.us.archive.org/25/items/KHomeini_201403/KHomeini.pdf)


The Muslim Brotherhood was also involved in staging 9/11: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=20#p5347
See the Brotherhoods Abdurahman Alamoudi, with Al Gore and Bill Clinton, 1997

----------


## Swordsmyth

Iran’s Jewish Rulers

----------


## Swordsmyth

bump

----------


## oyarde

> A much better question would be..
> 
> Has the disgraced agency ever done anything to justify it's existence?
> 
> and I would say ,, NO
> 
> It has been a liability and a threat since creation..


I have given it a lot of thought . Clearly we would be better off without them. Along with the obvious failings there should be some great successes that are clearly lacking so from a purely professional point of view , like some other agencies ( USDA , FBI , BATFE etc )  they do not perform well enough to merit any investment . I think this is how it should be presented to taxpayers .

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason a video earlier posted in this thread on the Shah claiming that Jews control the USA was deleted by Youtube.
Heres another (soon to be deleted?) one

----------


## Brian4Liberty

CIA has their tentacles everywhere. You can always play Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon (or CIA).

----------


## Swordsmyth

> CIA has their tentacles everywhere. You can always play Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon (or CIA).


When there are not many degrees of separation it becomes meaningful.

----------


## Firestarter

Personally I find the war between the US and Iran less than convincing.
The 3 January assassination of General Qasem Soleimani doesn’t really change this: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...pid-as-It-Gets


Current Iranian President Hassan Rouhani is another crooked lawyer.
Not all of the information in the following article is confirmed by the “independent” Wikipedia (and I haven’t been able to confirm everything)….
Rouhani changed his family name from Fereidun (or Fereydoun or Fereydun).

In 1970s, Rouhani was educated in England, learning textile design and English.

In the 1990s, Rouhani studied for 6 years at the privately owned Caledonian University in Glasgow, Scotland, which gave him a PhD in “Islamic law” (in 1999).
This was arranged by none other by Jack Straw (Secretary of various offices in the British government for most of 1997 to 2010): https://www.orient-news.net/en/news_...sham-elections
(http://archive.is/8LDwB)


In 2014, Tehran’s only Jewish hospital, the Dr. Sapir Hospital and Charity Center, received $400,000 from the government of President Hassan Rouhani.
The cash was delivered by Rouhani’s brother, Hossein Fereydoon: http://web.archive.org/save/https://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/07/world/middleeast/iran-delivers-surprise-money-to-jewish-hospital.html?ref=world&_r=0


During the Anglo-American orchestrated Islamic coup of 1979, the Dr. Sapir Hospital and Charity Center was one of the very few (the only) that helped the wounded “revolutionaries” without reporting them to the notorious SAVAK.
Ayatollah Khomeini himself wrote a personal thank you note to the hospital after the coup succeeded: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Sa...Charity_Center


Mohammad Zarif is another lawyer, who was the Foreign Affairs Minister in Iran from July 2013 to February 2019.
In 1977, when he was a teenager, Zarif left Iran to study in the US. Zarif attended private college-preparatory high school Drew College Preparatory School in San Francisco, California. He later studied at San Francisco State University, from which he gained a Master degree in 1982.

In San Francisco, Zarif joined the Islamic Student Association and made friends who later became political figures in Iran, including the brother of Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani, Iranian president from 1989 to 1997.

Zarif continued his studies at the Josef Korbel School of International Studies, University of Denver, from which he obtained a Ph.D. in international law and policy in 1988: https://www.france24.com/en/20190226...d-nuclear-deal
(http://archive.is/aUuub)


After the seizure of the US embassy in Tehran by Islamist students in 1979, Zarif was sent to shut down Iran's consulate in San Francisco.
Both of his children were born in the United States.

Zarif later protested at the Iranian mission to the United Nations, where the Iranian ambassador to the United Nations offered him a job in May 1982.

Zarif has spent more time with John Kerry than any other foreign minister in the world: https://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/03/m...now/index.html


Zarif was Iran's representative at the UN from 2002 to 2007.

In 2016, Zarif with John Kerry shared the Chatham House Prize (awarded by the Royal Institute of International Affairs, a.k.a. Chatham House): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammad_Javad_Zarif


See Bonesmen George W. Bush and John Kerry outside the Skull & Bones crypt, circa 1966. 



Qasem Soleimani wasn’t the first high Iranian official that was silenced for knowing too much or being a threat to the Iranian regime.

In 1977, Hassan Rouhani delivered the eulogy for Khomeini’s dead son, who supposedly committed “suicide”.

In 1992, Rouhani’s son reportedly committed “suicide” by shooting himself with his father’s pistol.
According to Seyed Hossein Mousavian, who was very familiar with Rouhani, Rouhani’s son was assassinated on a military base in southern Tehran “on political grounds”.

In June 2001, Leila Pahlavi, daughter of the Shah Mohammed Reza Pahlavi who died in Egypt, also supposedly committed “suicide”.

In 2011, Alireza Pahlavi, son of the former shah of Iran, also died of a reported “suicide”.
Alireza Pahlavi was also educated in the US. He obtained a B.A. from Princeton University in 1984 and a masters degree from Columbia University in 1992 and later attended Harvard University: https://heavy.com/news/2018/07/rouha...ers-extremism/
(http://archive.is/8OOUW)

----------


## Danke

> For some reason a video earlier posted in this thread on the Shah claiming that Jews control the USA was deleted by Youtube.
> Here’s another (soon to be deleted?) one…


Nice find!

----------


## Influenza

> During the Anglo-American orchestrated Islamic coup of 1979


"anglo-american" "orchestrated" "coup"

didn't know it was possible to get so many words factually incorrect in such a short excerpt

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "anglo-american" "orchestrated" "coup"
> 
> didn't know it was possible to get so many words factually incorrect in such a short excerpt


You do it all the time.

----------


## Firestarter

Or maybe General Qasem Soleimani was killed as a diversion strategy from the limitless amount of scandals the Trump family is involved in?!?
The Trump Organization, Ivanka Trump in particular, was in business with the Baku XXI Century of the Azerbaijani Mammadov family since 2008. The Mammadovs were in turn business partners of the Iranian construction company Azarpassillo of Keyumars Darvishi (since about 2008).

Azarpassillo’s chairman, Keyumars Darvishi, became the head of Raman after he fought in the Iran-Iraq War. Raman is an Iranian construction firm, controlled by the Revolutionary Guard (that was controlled by Soleimani).

At least 2 of Keyumars’s brothers — Habil and Kamal Keyumars — were (are) also associates of the Revolutionary Guard. Ziya Mammadov conspired with the Revolutionary Guard to make overpriced deals that would enrich them both while using shell companies to launder the money and circumvent sanctions against Iran.

Trump spokesman Alan Garten admitted that the Trump Organization learned in 2015 about “the possibility” that the Mammadovs had ties to the Revolutionary Guard, but the company didn’t end the Baku deal until December 2016 (after Trump was elected US president): http://archive.is/9pqcZ





> Azerbaijani partners in crime of US president Donald Trump since 2012, in a project to build a Trump Tower in Baku, also appear in the Laundromat scheme.
> The $35 million project was controlled by Baku XXI Century of Elton and Anar Mammadov, the brother and son of the country's transport minister Ziya Mammadov. They hold seats in parliament and have ties to Azerbaijani President Aliyev.
> The Mammadovs’ Baghlan holding company is linked to Laundromat transactions.
> 
> Ziya also has connections to Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard and with Iraq-Iran war veteran Keyumars Davishi, the chairman of a company which Mammadov awarded transportation contracts to in 2008.
> In February 2017, defense and intelligence officials warned the White House against designating Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard as a terrorist organisation.
> 
> Anar founded The Azerbaijan American Alliance. Between 2011 and 2015, he spent almost $13 million for lobbying in the US.
> Anar Mammadov lives in London and considers Ivanka Trump a “dear friend” (see them together).
> ...


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rillion-a-year

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Or maybe General Qasem Soleimani was killed as a diversion strategy from the limitless amount of scandals the Trump family is involved in?!?
> The Trump Organization, Ivanka Trump in particular, was in business with the Baku XXI Century of the Azerbaijani Mammadov family since 2008. The Mammadovs were in turn business partners of the Iranian construction company Azarpassillo of Keyumars Darvishi (since about 2008).
> 
> Azarpassillo’s chairman, Keyumars Darvishi, became the head of Raman after he fought in the Iran-Iraq War. Raman is an Iranian construction firm, controlled by the Revolutionary Guard (that was controlled by Soleimani).
> 
> At least 2 of Keyumars’s brothers — Habil and Kamal Keyumars — were (are) also associates of the Revolutionary Guard. Ziya Mammadov conspired with the Revolutionary Guard to make overpriced deals that would enrich them both while using shell companies to launder the money and circumvent sanctions against Iran.
> 
> Trump spokesman Alan Garten admitted that the Trump Organization learned in 2015 about “the possibility” that the Mammadovs had ties to the Revolutionary Guard, but the company didn’t end the Baku deal until December 2016 (after Trump was elected US president): http://archive.is/9pqcZ
> 
> ...


Maybe this has nothing to do with this thread.

----------


## Firestarter

> Maybe this has nothing to do with this thread.


My thesis is that the ruthless regime of Khomeini was installed in Iran by Anglo-American intelligence, and that behind the "Cold War like" propaganda between Iran and the "Great Satan" America, the Islamic Iran has continued to be a perfecte little stooge for the major Anglo-American oil corporations (Royal Dutch Shell is Anglo-Dutch by the way).

According to the ever "reliable" Alex Jones, President Trump was made president with the help of the CIA...
*Alex Jones boasts that he was working with the “good elements” in the CIA to get Donald Trump elected president.*

Alex also claims that people are “getting out”, “globalism” is “falling”. *And that European leaders are asking him to help run major “psy-op operations”.*

----------


## Firestarter

It shouldnt surprise anybody that Donalds Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross profits from business with a country under US sanctions  Iran.

Wilbur Ross has gotten some adverse publicity for his connections to China and Russia.
Wilbur Rosss Navigator Holdings is in business with the Sibur in which Vladimir Putins son-in-law Kirill Shamalov is a stakeholder: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=4872#p4872


Wilbur Rosss Diamond S Shipping is also in business with Iran.
One of the main clients of Diamond S was the Russian oligarch controlled Glencore.

And... *the Trump Organization has rented space to state-controlled Iranian Bank Melli that, according to the US government, funded the Islamic Revolutionary Guard* (controlled by General Soleimani): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=5984#p5984


See the countries visited by Diamond S Shippings fleet, including Venezuela and Iran.


Most of Diamond S Shippings fleet sails under Chinese flags, and is tied to a Chinese investment fund. Its ships have also visited ports in Russian and Iran: https://www.pri.org/stories/2017-11-...ing-investment


Another example of the FBI funding the Iranian regime

In 2009, the FBI asked Oleg Deripaska to funnel millions of dollars to Iran, supposedly to rescue former FBI agent Robert Levinson, who was captured in Iran in 2007, while working for the CIA.
In 2009, FBI agents courted Deripaska in a series of secret hotel meetings in Paris, Vienna, Budapest and Washington (FBI director at the time was one Robert Mueller).

Andrew McCabe was one of the agents that negotiated with Deripaska, who was fired by President Donald as FBI deputy director. McCabe supposedly played a seminal role in starting the Trump-Russia story.
The FBI rewarded Deripaska for his help. In  2009, Deripaska visited Washington on a rare law enforcement parole visa. Since 2011, Deripaska was granted entry on at least 8 occasions on a diplomatic passport (even though hes no diplomat).

Some lawyers have argued that Deripaskas absence from Muellers indictments could be related to his connections to the FBI.
According to Melanie Sloan, a _far more significant issue_ is that the earlier FBI operation was probably illegal: 


> Its possible the bureaus arrangement with Mr. Deripaska violated the Antideficiency Act, which prohibits the government from accepting voluntary services.


http://archive.is/e2uwc

----------


## juleswin

Everything is CIA, the chinese are CIA, the Russians CIA, Qaddafi CIA, the shocker is that Trump is NOT CIA

----------


## Firestarter

> Everything is CIA, the chinese are CIA, the Russians CIA, Qaddafi CIA, the shocker is that Trump is NOT CIA


There are of course indications that President Donald is especially close to the House of Windsor (Crown Prince Charles was actually at his wedding to Melania), while there is hard evidence that all US presidents descend from the British monarchy: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6644052


Maybe I’m too much of a follower of Lyndon LaRouche, who has argued that British Intelligence controlled by the British Royal degenerates, rules supreme: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6826239


In June 1942, William “Wild Bill” Donovan became director of the Office of Strategic Services (the war-time predecessor of the CIA).
Donovan had been a classmate of Franklin D. Roosevelt in Columbia Law School.

It isn’t widely known that British Secret Intelligence Service (SIS, MI6) head in the US since May 1940, the Canadian William Stephenson, exposed William “Wild Bill” Donovan as a British secret agent, recruited during World War I: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=40#p5972

----------


## Firestarter

How gullible do you have to be to believe the silly Iran-Contra tale?!? I mean the US has acknowledged that they were arming the ruthless regime of Ayatollah Khomeini, when at the same time Iran was supposedly the enemy of the USA!
It was John Kerry (of Skull & Bones) that led the committee to “investigate”. In another one of those strange coincidences, none other than Robert Mueller was friends at school with Kerry!

As for the preposterous explanation that the US illegally armed Iran, because US Congress didn’t allow Reagan-Bush to arm those wonderful Nicaragua Contras…
Arming the Contras had nothing to do with the profits from the arms sales to Iran, as the Contras were paying way above the market price in cocaine (that was used to flood black ghettos of the US): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6451729


In 1953, after leaving the CIA, Samuel Cummings reportedly founded Interarms (a.k.a. International Arms Corporation or Interarmco) in Alexandria, Virginia which sold $80-100 million worth of guns and ammunition to dictators, despots, revolutionaries and counter-revolutionaries.
Cummings made millions from the apartheid regime in South Africa, the United States, Britain, Austria, France, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, Israel, and other nations in the Middle East and Latin America.

In 1950, Cummings began his career by joining the Central Intelligence Agency. For four years, Cummings was the CIA's most cunning arms dealer. He snapped up $100 million worth of cheap German arms and sold them to Chinese Nationalist forces in Taiwan.

In 1954, the CIA staged a coup in Guatemala and used Cummings to arm the new Government.
Later that decade, Cummings sold arms both to Cuban dictator Fulgencio Batista and his successor, Fidel Castro.

The reported world's biggest small-arms dealer, Sam Cummings, died on 29 April 1998 in Monaco: https://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/Interarms/interarms.html
(http://archive.is/vbXTL)


The story gets even better…
In reality Interarms was set up and controlled by the First and Citizens National Bank of Alexandria that was owned by Albert V. Bryan, Jr. and his family since 1864. Bryan coordinated this operation with the Washington Post, CIA, and British Defence Ministry.
Bryan's bank put up the money to buy half a million rifles from the British War Ministry for Argentina.

The first big Interarms CIA project was arming Cuban revolutionary Fidel Castro. The Agency for International Development took the arms, rifles, machine guns, and ammunition from Alexandria to Andrews Air Force Base in Maryland for shipment to Central and South America, for untraceable delivery to Cuba. After Castro seized power, Interarms armed his government openly, until Castro publicly became an enemy of the US government and Interarms supplied the Cuban exiles for the Bay of Pigs invasion (which of course did nothing to harm Castro’s popularity).

In contrast to the official story, Bryan's Interarms company also armed Libyan leader Muammar al-Gaddafi for the coup in Libya. In 1976-77, when George Bush Sr. was CIA director, CIA employees under Edwin Wilson trained and armed Gaddafi's terrorists and assassins, in North Africa, Europe, and in Virginia.
CIA man Frank Terpil, a top Gaddafi supplier, was arrested in England on his arms dealings with the Interarms company. The CIA claimed that the Gaddafi operation was "unauthorized"; and now Gaddafi was "like Hitler".

From 1979 to 1986, Albert V. Bryan, Jr. had become a judge at the top-secret Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court operated by the Justice Department, "legalizing" wiretaps and mail intercepts within the United States.
Judge Albert V. Bryan, Jr. also sat on key parts of Frank Terpil's case.

The same Albert V. Bryan, Jr., as Federal Judge, jailed US whistleblower Lyndon LaRouche and 6 associates on trumped up "conspiracy" charges: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...che_ran_gu.pdf


Now the story turns into something of a genuine “conspiracy”...
Senator John Tower was in Paris for the infamous 19/20 October 1980 meetings in Paris between George Bush Sr. and representatives of Ayatollah Khomeini.
See the 1988 FBI memo about allegations that Senator Tower had been negotiating with the Khomeini regime in 1980 on supplying Iran with replacement parts for planes.


John Tower was married to none other than Samuel Cummings’s sister, Lilla Burt Cummings.
Representative Tower helped the Interarms company in their arms deals.

Who do you think President Reagan selected in 1986, for a commission to “investigate” the so-called Iran-Contra affair?!? John Tower...
In 1989, Tower was nominated for Secretary of Defense by President Bush Sr., rejected by the US Senate!

Frank Sturgis bought large numbers of weapons through Interarmco for Fidel Castro. According to Sturgis’ testimony before the Rockefeller Commission, he learned that Interarmco’s “owner”, Sam Cummings, was a CIA agent: https://www.muckrock.com/news/archiv...n-contra-cove/
(http://web.archive.org/web/201907210...n-contra-cove/)


In the spring of 1989, Robert Maxwell and his daughter Ghislaine hosted a party on his yacht in the presence of Donald Trump, former US senator John Tower and ex-navy secretary John Lehman: https://www.newspapers.com/clip/9383...ne_maxwell_on/

See Donald showing his thumb, John Tower to his right and Robert Maxwell on the far right.

----------


## Firestarter

Apparently Adnan Khashoggi was one of the most important merchants to arm the Iran of Ayatollah Khomeini.

Khashoggi was even present at the notorious 19/20 October Paris meeting where George Bush Sr. made a deal with representatives of Khomeini to not release the American hostages.





> In 1985, Mahfouz's Saudi National Commercial Bank (NCB) loaned Khashoggi $35 million dollars to finance the illegal sale of weapons to Iran, at the behest of Oliver North.
> 
> One of Kamel Adham's close contacts, Adnan Khashoggi, is among the richest men in the world. Khashoggi was the arms merchant at the centre of the whole Iran-Contra scandal, and a long-time friend of the bin Laden family.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6618606


Adnan Khashoggi has also been named a business partner of Mohammed Sacirbey (and the widow of Prince Friso, Mabel) in arming Bosnian Muslims: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6890356


Khashoggi was also close to one-time Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort.



> There is an even closer connection between Manafort and Khashoggi through his representative in Spain - Abdul Rahman Al Assir from Lebanon. Al Assir was once brother-in-law of Adnan Khashoggi. He arranged big weapons sales to African armies.
> The London-based Sourakia once wrote: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The miracle of Al Assir is that he will have lunch with Don Juan Carlos [king of Spain], dinner with Hassan II [king of Morocco], and breakfast the next day with Felipe González [prime minister of Spain].
> 			
> 		
> ...


 https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=5274#p5274


It is no secret that Donald Trump has boasted on buying the worlds greatest yacht from Adnan Khashoggi.

A bit more difficult to find is that Adnan Khashoggi was also at Trumps wedding to Marla Maples in New York on 20 December 1993: http://web.archive.org/web/20130616115704/https://www.nytimes.com/1993/12/21/nyregion/vows-it-s-a-wedding-blitz-for-trump-and-maples.html


Donald Trump has also tried, but failed, to set up Members Service Corporation.
In early 1994, Donald Trump involved Adnan Khashoggi in setting this up: https://www.browardpalmbeach.com/new...beach-10266479
(http://archive.is/iYNSI)


Adnan Khashoggis lieutenant Ramy El-Batrawi said he introduced Donald Trump to Adnan Khashoggi Olympic Towers in New York in the early 1990s.

See Ivanka Trump with Ramy El-Batrawi (second from right) at an event hosted by former Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling


El-Batrawi was also in business with Trumps friend, the billionaire Carl Icahn.

See 4 photos of El-Batrawi with the rich and famous.
In the picture with Trump, El-Batrawi is in the back right.

https://www.businessinsider.nl/yayyo...onal=true&r=US
(http://archive.is/ktsul)

----------


## Firestarter

> *October surprise  bribing Ayatollah Khomeini*
> While the US military was preparing another rescue mission, the Reagan-Bush team sabotaged the efforts by making this plan public.
> William Casey and other members of the Reagan-Bush team met secretly with Iranian factions, offering bribes if the Americans remained hostage until after the November 1980 elections. The $40 million bribe money came from the Committee to Reelect the President (CREEP)
> 
> Richard Brenneke testified that he saw George Bush and Donald Gregg in Paris on the weekend of 19 October 1980.
> Russbacher said: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6881338

----------

